# Sherdog.com’s Pound-for-Pound Top 10



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> *1. Anderson Silva (25-4)*
> After sparking the ire of MMA fans with a woeful performance against Thales Leites in April, Silva resuscitated his hype in August with an epic beatdown of former UFC light heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin. Unfortunately for Silva, an enigmatic and lingering elbow injury has kept him on the shelf ever since. The injury has postponed a slated bout against fellow Brazilian Vitor Belfort, which Dana White and company are now praying can find a February date. However, what is perhaps more important is that the middleweight division appears to be turning a corner of sorts, with a string of potential challengers emerging for Silva that includes Belfort, Marquardt and Maia, who offer more appealing matchups than the likes of Leites and Cote.
> 
> *2. Georges St. Pierre (19-2)*
> ...


No offense to Jon Fitch or his fans but #7? lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If it weren't for GSP I think Fitch would run that division. I personally don't think he is #7 but I could see someone making a case for him in the top 10.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

1-5 are pretty much spot-on If you ask me.
The rest are ... I dunno!
Torres would beat Bowles 9 out of 10 times, this was that one time!

And this list Is clearly lacking Mousasi placed somewhere between 6-10!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Alves would beat him now tbh. But we won't know until they have a rematch.

Kos may beat him too. He's a better wrestler and has better stand up. Too bad they wont fight.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Posting in a P4P thread.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Switch Fedor and Gsp, and that's one sexy ass list.


----------



## MMA City (Nov 13, 2008)

GSP < Fedor > Silva.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm biased because I'm a huge GSP fan, but why is Silva ahead of him? It doesn't seem like either fighters have faced "top" competition in some time, but at least we saw GSP-Penn happen... what has Anderson done lately to earn him the number one spot?

I'm looking for opinions, not arguments 

I'm sure if Fedor had put Rogers away quickly without getting cut, he'd be higher than #3...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I too am a big GSP fan but AS proved he could demolish a top 5 LHW and possibly run the division above his weight class, GSP hasn't (with a MW obvi).


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

GSP beat 3 guys on that list, enough said.

Fedor has beat 3 guys on the list of "where the hell are they now??" recently, how would he be above GSP?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Accuracy*

They definately nailed the top 6 correctly but I think they kinda nutted it from there!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> They definately nailed the top 6 correctly but I think they kinda nutted it from there!


That's what she said.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Oops*

I guess that wasn't the best analogy!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GSP is the only person with wins over 3 other top P4P fights as well as a guy who used to be ranked at 1 for a long long time, Hughes. He definitely can make an argument for first place.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

How can a WW be in front of a HW?
No offence to GSP, I think he's a great fighter, but if a lot of people say that Silva would demolish GSP becouse of the size advantage, why would you think different about Fedor? Or don't I understand the "P4P" term right?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bzaal said:


> How can a WW be in front of a HW?
> No offence to GSP, I think he's a great fighter, but if a lot of people say that Silva would demolish GSP becouse of the size advantage, why would you think different about Fedor? Or don't I understand the "P4P" term right?


Yeah, I think you're misunderstanding. P4P is supposing that all fighters were suddenly equal in weight, but with the same skills. So weight is not taken into account when comparing two fighters in terms of P4P.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

alizio said:


> GSP beat 3 guys on that list, enough said.


This was my first thought. GSP's last three fights were beating 3 other guys on this list, Silva has beaten no one else on the list. A little odd. Having said that I would not have Brown, Alves or Bowles on the list. Fitch...ehh. I think Fitch is very good and that he is incredibly unlucky to be stuck in the same division as GSP but I'm not sure he makes the list. If he does I'd put him lower. 

The first half of the list is good.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> GSP beat 3 guys on that list, enough said.
> 
> Fedor has beat 3 guys on the list of "where the hell are they now??" recently, how would he be above GSP?


Not everybody has both these guys on their list though, in fact I dont have either of them. 

Fitch doesnt belong in it imo and Thiago is fringe top 10 for me (a reason being he's so damn heavy for a WW).


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Top 6 are spot on, i don't think many would disagree, maybe with the order of them, but they have all cemented there spot in the top 6.

I wouldn't have Fitch in my top 10, to many decision wins, he needs start finishing people before he deserves a top 10 spot IMO.

I think Shogun maybe deserves a spot there, because he arguably beat Machida, something that no one has ever come close to. 

Also Gegard Mousasi deserves a spot on there with out a doubt, he has beat 7 tough fighters in 3 different weight classes over the last year and a half and much more convincingly than Fitch.

and my personal choice that i think deserves a top 10 spot is Jake Shields.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Thiago is fringe top 10 for me (a reason being he's so damn heavy for a WW).


Was going to post same thing. How a guy whose "thing" is his insane weight cutting ability can be ranked top 10 p4p? He dominates people smaller than him pretty convincingly, but he hasn't really put up a performance that has convinced me that he would be able to make a run for MW title where most guys of his size are fighting at the moment.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor deserves the #1 spot IMO. The guy has won like every fight, EVERY FIGHT. Silva suck ass lost to Yushin Okami, Ryo Chonan, Daiju Takase, Luiz Azeredo. Who are those??? He is losing to no-namers.. Best P4P my ass..

Fedor with a consistent winning streak should IMO get the better ranking..

And talking about weight..
When was the last time GSP or Silva entered the ring to fight top fighters weighting 60 pounds more than themselves?? :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

If you still think Silva is the best, watch this and compare:



















Fedor is doing it correct..

Silvia isn't..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

King JLB said:


> I'm biased because I'm a huge GSP fan, but why is Silva ahead of him? It doesn't seem like either fighters have faced "top" competition in some time, but at least we saw GSP-Penn happen... what has Anderson done lately to earn him the number one spot?
> 
> I'm looking for opinions, not arguments
> 
> I'm sure if Fedor had put Rogers away quickly without getting cut, he'd be higher than #3...


Cut Fitch, Alves and Brown, add Shogun, Mousasi, and big Nog for sure.

Also I think all P4P rankings should be unordered. What the hell is the point of ranking them sequentially? It makes zero sense. Are we trying to say that if they were all the same weight and size, this is the who-would-beat-who order?

It's pretty easy to think that Fedor and GSP, if both 220lb, would beat Silva at 220lb. And Shogun at 220 would probably straight up murder Alves at 220. If we just say "here are the top five pound for pound in no order" it's a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

swedish_fighter said:


> Fedor deserves the #1 spot IMO. The guy has won like every fight, EVERY FIGHT. Silva suck ass lost to Yushin Okami, Ryo Chonan, Daiju Takase, Luiz Azeredo. Who are those??? He is losing to no-namers.. Best P4P my ass..


When exactly did he lose to those guys? One of them was his first ever professional fight, and his last loss was in January 2006. Since then he's won 11 straight fights. 10 of which have been in the UFC against top flight competition. This isn't the rankings of 2006. 



swedish_fighter said:


> And talking about weight..
> When was the last time GSP or Silva entered the ring to fight top fighters weighting 60 pounds more than themselves?? :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


You're kidding right? You DO know that GSP is a welterweight and Anderson is a middleweight/light heavyweight right? It is simply not possible for them to fight guys 60 pounds bigger than them. The only division where that is even possible is at heavyweight or super heavyweight. Fighting neanderthals like Zulu and Hong Man Choi proves nothing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


> Fedor deserves the #1 spot IMO. The guy has won like every fight, EVERY FIGHT. Silva suck ass lost to Yushin Okami, Ryo Chonan, Daiju Takase, Luiz Azeredo. Who are those??? He is losing to no-namers.. Best P4P my ass..
> 
> Fedor with a consistent winning streak should IMO get the better ranking..
> 
> ...


Those fights are way in the past. Silva has beaten the best of the best and looked WAY more dominant than Fedor has. Rogers was working Fedor on the feet just like Arlovski was before Fedor finished it. When was the last time you saw Silva get beat on his feet? When Silva gets taken down, he still finishes the fight. And Silva has fought at MW and LHW and wants to fight at HW. 

I am not saying that Fedor sucks, but your argument is pretty ignorant. To say that Silva should not be considered p4p #1 is complete garbage and you know it if you know anything at all about mma.

I'm not even that big of a Silva fan, I just don't have blind love or hate for fighters. Silva shows complete dominance in all of his fights now (besides round 1 of Dan Henderson. Fedor does not. He has a good back and forth battle before the fight ends.

GSP has showed more dominance than Fedor as well. He tools every single person he fights. Just because he doesn't KO everyone does not mean that he isn't dominant. He is so dominant that the UFC doesn't even know who the hell to have him fight anymore. He gets Dan Hardy only because he has already beat all of the top fighters without even trying.

My vote: Anderson Silva #1
GSP #2
Fedor # 3


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

The top five are a given, you could argue all day about the rest. I would like to have seen Gegard on there though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top 6*

I think top 6 are absolute and the rest is arguable, I'll argue that point!


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i was semi-expecting to see lesnar some where near the bottom of that list. he would probably be 11th.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar 11th*

I can definately second that statement! I'm willing to bet credits that when Lesnar finally steps back in the Octagon, Fedor will be in the UFC! Any takers?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


>


I don't agree with your statement at all, but that was an awesome heel hook.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GMK13 said:


> i was semi-expecting to see lesnar some where near the bottom of that list. he would probably be 11th.





kantowrestler said:


> I can definately second that statement! I'm willing to bet credits that when Lesnar finally steps back in the Octagon, Fedor will be in the UFC! Any takers?



Sorry I had to quote these for infamy, they're both pretty much the craziest statements I've ever heard in general. haha

I'd love to say Mousasi should be in the top P4P rankings, especially since he's moved up weight (technically fought at MW, LHW, and HW) and he's devastated everyone so far. But maybe he needs one more huge win before we can put him in there. If he crushes Henderson I say he's top 5 P4P easily.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I can definately second that statement! I'm willing to bet credits that when Lesnar finally steps back in the Octagon, Fedor will be in the UFC! Any takers?


I'll take your credits with that bet if you want. 

I don't think Fedor will ever fight in the UFC. Theres been enough opportunities already and it just hasn't happened. M1-GLobal has refused to negotiate without co-promotion and the UFC will NEVER co-promote with M1. Simple as that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Contract*

There is going to be some kind of deal negotiated, I'm sure of it!


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Biowza said:


> When exactly did he lose to those guys? One of them was his first ever professional fight, and his last loss was in January 2006. Since then he's won 11 straight fights. 10 of which have been in the UFC against top flight competition. This isn't the rankings of 2006.


Fedor "lost" his last fight in December 2000. Winning since 2006 don't make you the new top dog.

IMO, Silvias record is mostly against over hyped cans to be honest. He isn't fighting the baddest guys on the planet like Fedor does. If he one day decides to step up and fight other than girls (eg machida), he will earn my respect. 



Biowza said:


> You're kidding right? You DO know that GSP is a welterweight and Anderson is a middleweight/light heavyweight right? It is simply not possible for them to fight guys 60 pounds bigger than them. The only division where that is even possible is at heavyweight or super heavyweight. .


Don't be silly, its possible and very easy for the UFC to arrange fights with more weight difference. 



HitOrGetHit said:


> Those fights are way in the past. Silva has beaten the best of the best and looked WAY more dominant than Fedor has.


Yeah, (just speaking of his later fights. going as far back as to his 12th fight there is a loss against Japan OkamiYushin Okami, LOL) Silvia couldn't finish Thales Leites (even with 5 rounds).. :confused03: Tony Fryklund the guy with a 6 losses in his last ten fights are probably one of "the best", top dogs? Lets just be honest, his record includes mostly no namers, and 4 losses to them..



HitOrGetHit said:


> Rogers was working Fedor on the feet just like Arlovski was before Fedor finished it.


What are you saying? Fedor has bad standup or something? Both Brett and Arlovski are, top stand-up fighters, and Fedor knocked them out standing.. What more then knocking a person out can you do to prove you got better standup?? It was obvious Brett was losing the standup. And Fedor was hardly touched when fighting Arlovski.






















HitOrGetHit said:


> When Silva gets taken down, he still finishes the fight. And Silva has fought at MW and LHW and wants to fight at HW.


Id like to see Silvia finish a fight after getting taken down in the same fashion as Fedor:





Silva wants this and that.. Fighting in MW when your really a LHW is nothing for Silvia to brag about. The guy is almost as heavy as Fedor but choses to fight much lighter(easier) opponents. If the guy wants to fight in HW why is he still not doing it?? Probably the guy is smart and know he can't fight guys like the ones Fedor is fighting. Being the best sheerdog P4P dosn't help when you face reality, lol!



HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not saying that Fedor sucks, but your argument is pretty ignorant. To say that Silva should not be considered p4p #1 is complete garbage and you know it if you know anything at all about mma.


P4P is just speculations. P4P at what weight? Starve Silvia to GSPs weight and GSP would molest him. Or make some magical fighter with Fedor's technique and thinking meet up with some magical GSP guy at the same weight.. It would be a fuk up, GSP is adjusted to fight at light weight Fedor is adjusted to heavy weight. Fedors Heavy hands might not work if you are lighter but if you are heavier they would probably knock a guy like GSP out easily.

But since Silvia weights "about" 205 lb (93 kg) and Fedor weights about 233 lb (106 kg), a realistic match-up would be that they fought somewhere in the middle.. like at 215 (97 kg)... And in that weight I seriously doubt that Silvia would beat Fedor.. Silvia is only used to fight overhyped cans, and he even loses against cans.. lol 4 losses against no namers. When Silvia is facing real competition and not some UFC "past their prime" cans/no namers, you will see him lose, if not Fedor, make him fight Lyoto Machida at LHW. Fedor would molest Lyoto, but can mr Silvia do the same?? Thats the question.. Most likely not..


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kanto-Wrestler*

Hai,

I am one of the biggest Fedor fans going around. However I agree these rankings are spot on. Anderson has had fights more often recently, and it is no big deal for Fedor to be 3rd or 2nd. 

It just means at this current point in time he is fighting less (its the tail-end of his career)

So for all the Fedor fans up in arms about him being included down the list, calm down a bit, its understandable and I don't think anyone should be to put out by it, I doubt even Fedor would be. We are at a time in MMA where guys are head and shoulders above their respective weight class.(Lesnar excluded)

For Fedor to be ranked behind these guys is a good thing, and a very promising sign for MMA.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If it weren't for GSP I think Fitch would run that division. I personally don't think he is #7 but I could see someone making a case for him in the top 10.


I'd put him at #6 TBH, above Jose. No offense to Jose, but Fitch is really proven in one of the most stacked divisions in the sport in easily the organization with the highest level of talent at his weight. He has one loss and it's to the #2 P4P fighter in the world.


Also, I'm not sure Kos would beat him, to who ever it was that said it. Jon is a much better all around grappler than Kos. Josh may have fantastic wrestling, but Jon has damn near the same level of wrestling and his jiujitsu is far better than Kos'. I'm also not sure Josh outclasses him standing as much as some think, Jon admittedly doesn't have a fantastic standing game, but his boxing is very technical, he doesn't throw looping punches much and his striking is more well rounded. While Kos throws his hands on frequent occasion, Jon has much better kicks. It would be an interesting fight for sure, and I fully believe he deserves a spot in the top 10. Seriously, like I said, the dude carved a path through, possibly, the most stacked division in the UFC. He may not have done it in an entertaining way to the average fan, but the fact that he did it in a dominating way speaks volumes.

/nutthugging


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swedish_fighter said:


> Fedor "lost" his last fight in December 2000. Winning since 2006 don't make you the new top dog.
> 
> IMO, Silvias record is mostly against over hyped cans to be honest. He isn't fighting the baddest guys on the planet like Fedor does. If he one day decides to step up and fight other than girls (eg machida), he will earn my respect.


So Silva has been fighting "over hyped Cans" since 2006 in Rich Franklin (KO'd TWICE), Dan Henderson, Nate Marquardt and Forrest Griffin, all winning by finishing them? Where as Fedor (since 2006) has fought Mark Coleman, Mark Hunt, Matt Linland (A MIDDLE WEIGHT), Hong Man Choi, Sylvia and Rogers? The he's fought since 2006 that I DON'T consider a can is Arlovski, and he still wasn't ranked top 5 p4p and was BARELY ranked top 5 HW. 





> Don't be silly, its possible and very easy for the UFC to arrange fights with more weight difference.


It's also very ill advised, ask BJ Penn. Anderson is a HUGE MW too, it's why he can go to 205 without a problem. GSP would be the shortest MW in that division if he were to fight there, the guys 5'9''.




> Yeah, (just speaking of his later fights. going as far back as to his 12th fight there is a loss against Japan OkamiYushin Okami, LOL) Silvia couldn't finish Thales Leites (even with 5 rounds).. :confused03: Tony Fryklund the guy with a 6 losses in his last ten fights are probably one of "the best", top dogs? Lets just be honest, his record includes mostly no namers, and 4 losses to them..


Yushin Okami was also ranked #2 MW for the longest time too. Silva obviously was toying with Thales in that fight, he recognized that he was no challenge for him and just toyed with him the whole time. It has nothing to do with not being ABLE to finish him, he just didn't feel like he needed to.



> What are you saying? Fedor has bad standup or something? Both Brett and Arlovski are, top stand-up fighters, and Fedor knocked them out standing.. What more then knocking a person out can you do to prove you got better standup?? It was obvious Brett was losing the standup. And Fedor was hardly touched when fighting Arlovski.


Brett is hardly a top stand-up fighter. Arlovski has a glass chin and he knocked him out, big whoop. Brett is hardly the technical striker he's made out to be, he's little more than a brawler with heavy hands. And as I said already, I don't consider Arlovski a can as much as the rest of the fighters Fedor has beaten.






> Id like to see Silvia finish a fight after getting taken down in the same fashion as Fedor:


Fight was 5 years ago. These are Current Rankings, having to do with the level of competition these fighters have had in the recent past, I'd say, two maybe three years. I'm not denying what Fedor's done is amazing, I'm saying that what he's doing now is hardly deserving of the same praise.



> Silva wants this and that.. Fighting in MW when your really a LHW is nothing for Silvia to brag about. The guy is almost as heavy as Fedor but choses to fight much lighter(easier) opponents. If the guy wants to fight in HW why is he still not doing it?? Probably the guy is smart and know he can't fight guys like the ones Fedor is fighting. Being the best sheerdog P4P dosn't help when you face reality, lol!


Anderson can cut to MW easily, so he does. It's where he feels like he should be fighting, it has nothing to do with the level of competition. He's been fighting at MW since he began fighting. Lighter =/= Easier. The gaping level of skill between most heavyweights and middleweights is astounding sometimes. Also, just because Anderson cuts from LHW doesn't mean his opponents are lighter. People like Nate Marquardt and Rich Franklin are probably considerably heavier than him. If Fedor weighs 230 and doesn't cut, why doesn't he just fight at LHW? Is he afraid of the competition there? There is much more competition there obviously. Your logic works both ways. 

Better yet, if Fedor is searching out this awesome competition like you claim, why the HELL isn't he fighting in the UFC? B Tier heavy weights in the UFC would destroy the heavy weights in Strike Force (EX: Fabricio Werdum)





> P4P is just speculations. P4P at what weight? Starve Silvia to GSPs weight and GSP would molest him. Or make some magical fighter with Fedor's technique and thinking meet up with some magical GSP guy at the same weight.. It would be a fuk up, GSP is adjusted to fight at light weight Fedor is adjusted to heavy weight. Fedors Heavy hands might not work if you are lighter but if you are heavier they would probably knock a guy like GSP out easily.


It is speculation, but it's speculation with evidence to the reasoning behind the decision. The evidence being recent fighter performances and their level of competition.


Also, GSP fights at Welter Weight...



> But since Silvia weights "about" 205 lb (93 kg) and Fedor weights about 233 lb (106 kg), a realistic match-up would be that they fought somewhere in the middle.. like at 215 (97 kg)... And in that weight I seriously doubt that Silvia would beat Fedor.. Silvia is only used to fight overhyped cans, and he even loses against cans.. lol 4 losses against no namers. When Silvia is facing real competition and not some UFC "past their prime" cans/no namers, you will see him lose, if not Fedor, make him fight Lyoto Machida at LHW. Fedor would molest Lyoto, but can mr Silvia do the same?? Thats the question.. Most likely not..


I actually think at that weight Silva would beat Fedor for the sheer fact that Anderson is a much more accurate and diverse striker than Fedor has ever faced.

Also, four losses to no names? Okami was ranked #2 MW for the longest time, Ryo Chonan is HARDLY a no name, teh dude has wins over Sakurai, Matsui, Carlos Newton, Roan Carnerio and Joey Villasenior. The only reason he may be a "no name" to you is because you've apparent;y been watching MMA for two months and have no idea of what's went on in the past of the sport. Anderson is very rightfully ranked over Fedor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


> IMO, Silvias record is mostly against over hyped cans to be honest.


Anderson Silva only fights cans?

I'm done with this conversation. I refuse to debate about p4p rankings with someone who dismisses Anderson Silva as one of the best fighters in the world, which he very clearly is.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

no offence to anyone just my opinion tht fedor should be moved to #1 and the rest stay in same order and if it wasnt for the cotrovertial decision everyone would be saying Machida needs to be higher :sarcastic12:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

> Better yet, if Fedor is searching out this awesome competition like you claim, why the HELL isn't he fighting in the UFC? B Tier heavy weights in the UFC would destroy the heavy weights in Strike Force (EX: Fabricio Werdum)



Oh you mean like Brandon Vera and Gonzaga (twice) who Werdum destroyed?

Werdum only lost to JDS - JDS is close to top 5 in the WORLD and is, in some people's opinion, the biggest prospect in the UFC. He's an 18-0 kickboxing champion who trains with Anderson Silva, Machida, and Big Nog. This is your example of "b level" UFC competition?


Anderson has huge gaps in his game that a top P4P'er should not have. And let me ask you this: do you think if Fedor started in the same weight class and fought the same opponents as Anderson, that he would not still be undefeated? Fedor would have finished Leites, he would have submitted Chonnen instead of vice versa, and he would probably have KO'd Okami. And he'd NEVER have struggled against Lutter like Anderson did - never in a million years.

Let's have Silva move up to HW and fight Rogers and see just how well he does? Fedor could easily cut to 205 and do impressive things like KO'ing Forrest sarcastic12 and super impressive things like not finishing Patric Cote (double :sarcastic12.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Oh you mean like Brandon Vera and Gonzaga (twice) who Werdum destroyed?
> 
> Werdum only lost to JDS - JDS is close to top 5 in the WORLD and is, in some people's opinion, the biggest prospect in the UFC. He's an 18-0 kickboxing champion who trains with Anderson Silva, Machida, and Big Nog. This is your example of "b level" UFC competition?
> 
> ...



I don't think that Anderson Silva not finishing Leites was because he actually couldn't. I think that he was proving a point that he can control any fight. He did damage and received none.

The same goes for Cote. Anderson could have finished him if he hadn't finished himself.

And I think that Silva would beat Rogers. Rogers does not have anywhere close to the standup that Silva has. I don't even think that Fedor's standup is on Silva's level.

For the record, I am not a Silva nuthugger. I like watching him because he is an exciting fighter, but he is nowhere near my favorite. The same goes for Fedor. So this is pure unbiased opinion.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think that Anderson Silva not finishing Leites was because he actually couldn't. I think that he was proving a point that he can control any fight. He did damage and received none.
> 
> The same goes for Cote. Anderson could have finished him if he hadn't finished himself.
> 
> ...


Well Silva has never faced a striker anywhere near Fedor or Rogers' level so that's pretty hard to say. On the other hand, Fedor has faced Arlovski, Crocop, and Rogers.

*Answer this then:* Could fedor not drop in weight and easily defeat everyone Silva has? Name one opponent he would have struggled with. 

And if Silva moved up to 230 (which is just 10lbs above his alleged walking around weight, and the weight Fedor competes at), could he have beaten everyone Fedor has?

And FTR, Silva lost 1-2 rounds to Leites and couldn't finish him, not that he was trying to "prove a point."


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alves doesn't belong on this list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Well Silva has never faced a striker anywhere near Fedor or Rogers' level so that's pretty hard to say. On the other hand, Fedor has faced Arlovski, Crocop, and Rogers.
> 
> *Answer this then:* Could fedor not drop in weight and easily defeat everyone Silva has? Name one opponent he would have struggled with.
> 
> ...



I think that Fedor could beat everyone that Silva has beaten. But what's to say that Silva couldn't beat Cro Cop and Arlovski and all of the other people Fedor has beaten?

This is all opinion based so it is hard to say who is better unless they fight.

I agree to disagree. I just think Silva would win a fight between them. But I respect your opinion as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so Silva who has "started winning" since 2006 has the most solid game and is the best P4P.

Fedor winning each fight for several years proves nothing, the guy has obviously not fought as much as mr Silvia.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that Fedor could beat everyone that Silva has beaten. But what's to say that Silva couldn't beat Cro Cop and Arlovski and all of the other people Fedor has beaten?
> 
> This is all opinion based so it is hard to say who is better unless they fight.
> 
> I agree to disagree. I just think Silva would win a fight between them. But I respect your opinion as well. :thumbsup:


There is a huge difference, Fedor has actually beaten those who he has fought. 

Silva don't have this on his record.. His record is a lot of him gotten his ass beaten.. Do you get the difference?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Give it another few fights, Aldo will top Penn.


----------

